# YES! It's the "I'm switching to Cubase, give me some tips!" thread



## dtonthept (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey folks, 

Super long time Pro Tools, Live, and occasional Logic user here. I've read so many interesting stories about folks learning Cubase on this forum, I thought it would be fun to have a thread that was all about really simple, small, tricks, or really simple, small questions. What do you all think?


----------



## dtonthept (Aug 6, 2015)

I'd like to start with this question - what is the most elegant way to group large numbers of small tracks together for editing? 

For example, I record a lot of percussion with a close and room mics. I might stack up four of these pairs for hand claps, for example, and want to individually edit each take. Putting them each in a folder and enabling group edit there feels clumsy. It would be fine to have ALL percussion in a folder, but that granularity of folders within folders feel inelegant. What's the best method here?


----------



## dtonthept (Aug 9, 2015)

Bump!  Can anyone share any tips on the lots of pairs grouping conundrum? And could anyone confirm there's no automatic way to group tracks for both mixing and editing - that they always have to be grouped together seperately?


----------



## dtonthept (Aug 11, 2015)

Right, I'm gonna keep dropping questions in here till somebody answers 

I'm searching for a way to edit automation in the project window for linked channels - in other words I'd like the mouse to modify some automation points, but the channels are linked in the mixer, but the automation can only be modified one channel at a time. I've been in the manual, but am I missing something?


----------



## The Darris (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a few videos on my channel that are geared towards those starting out with Cubase. It is all in Cubase 7 but most techniques and functions carry over to 8. Check my signature for a link to the channel and I hope it helps you out a bit. 

Cheers,

C


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Aug 11, 2015)

Junkie XL goes through how he has Cubase 8 Setup here:


I have some videos and text tuts here about some more complex macros:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6JfrEjf2epOUSgTF3iPRbDWyCH4Ax5jI

Text:
http://andrewgoodwincomposer.tumblr.com/tagged/Cubase8Tutorials

I've used group folders to edit, but I haven't tried to find a better way yet, possibly a macro could be made??


----------



## dtonthept (Aug 11, 2015)

Christopher, thanks for the reply and link - I realised I was actually watching your Kontakt Multi Output tutorial just yesterday! I've subscribed and will look forward to checking out your other work, thank you so much.

And Andrew, wow that's so cool that you've gone so deep on the macros. I was just spending a couple of hours tonight going through the key commands window and trying stuff out, it's this side of things that has me very excited about Cubase. Funnily enough Junkie XL's Sound on Sound article nearly two years ago is what first got me thinking about Cubase, and he answered a couple of my questions from Twitter in one of his vids, mainly pointing to the video you've quoted here! Small world


----------



## dtonthept (Aug 11, 2015)

So I've been playing around a bit more with my small track count grouping and editing conundrum.

It's a bit of a faff, but it could be that having the tracks in a folder to link editing, then going through a group bus for automation editing could work in operation, it just seems a shame to have to effectively double the track count to achieve this. Andrew, it could be that if a macro could be made to pop channels into a folder then route them to a group bus all in one go, that would be pretty damn cool, I wonder if that would be possible.....

It would still be simplest for the automation on the project window to be link-editable though!


----------



## dtonthept (Aug 12, 2015)

Okay I've made a small but important discovery with regards to editing automation across more than one track. If you select a range of automation on one track, you THEN have to shift+select the same range on the other track(s) and you can then adjust the value in the Info Line. Unfortunately you still have to create all the automation nodes for it to work, something that would have been one click and drag in pro tools (or possibly a few if operating on a virgin section of automation) however at least one can adjust a level universally in a section now.... Still hoping to find a better way.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Aug 12, 2015)

These are macros already built into Cubase 8. Maybe they could be modified to do that??

Add VCA and Group Channel To Selected Tracks
Selected Tracks to New Folder and Add Group Channel


----------



## scarred bunny (Aug 12, 2015)

dtonthept said:


> Okay I've made a small but important discovery with regards to editing automation across more than one track. If you select a range of automation on one track, you THEN have to shift+select the same range on the other track(s) and you can then adjust the value in the Info Line. Unfortunately you still have to create all the automation nodes for it to work, something that would have been one click and drag in pro tools (or possibly a few if operating on a virgin section of automation) however at least one can adjust a level universally in a section now.... Still hoping to find a better way.



My first thought is it might be easier to just draw the automation in on one track and copy it to the others, using the 'paste at origin' key command so you don't have to line up the playback cursor every time. Using VCA faders is another possibility - it also gives you two levels of automation (that is, you can automate the tracks and the VCA fader separately) which may be useful in some circumstances. 

I'm not aware of any way to directly link mouse editing of automation across tracks though. I suspect there are some logical editor tricks that could be helpful, but I'm not enough of a wizard in that area to be of much use I'm afraid. 

If your track count is getting out of hand, Cubase's visibility agents makes it pretty easy to hide stuff you don't want to see.


----------



## dtonthept (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions Scarred Bunny, I'll check that out.

Im not at my computer at the moment, but am wondering if anyone could tell me if trim mode in loop works with all parameters between linked channels (when applied in the link) or is it only volume levels? Or does it apply to whichever automation parameter is visible?


----------



## dtonthept (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm feeling nice and settled and sure about the above discussion with regards to grouping - use folders and group busses, that simple.

Throwing this wide open now, does anyone have any simple tricks they found that really improved your workflow, made things more fun, totally changed the game, etc etc? I'm feeling very confident with all the basics and normal "learning" stuff, so am very interested in "when I set it up this way, in this configuration, it got way better" or, "Any time I need to x I found it best to do y"

Thoughts? Tips? Thank you!!!


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 29, 2015)

Learn the Logical Editor. The LE can be your friend moreso than you real friends can be.

Cheers.


----------



## dtonthept (Aug 29, 2015)

!!Moreso than your real friends!! 

Will definitely go there with it! Any favourite applications at your end?


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 29, 2015)

Delete muted MIDI parts
Select every other note (MIDI Key Ed.)
Random velocity

- are some of the ones I use frequently

Cheers.


----------



## scarred bunny (Aug 30, 2015)

Well, here's a random grabbag of some of my most used time-savers. I have a keyboard and mouse with additional programmable macro buttons that I use for triggering most of these, so they're always available right under my fingers.

- for multitrack stuff in the key editor, I have a macro for moving selected notes from one track to the next (cut, activate next/previous part, paste at origin). Useful when using one track per articulation. Obviously you need to have both parts open for it to work. 
- when using keyswitches, I put them at the bottom two octaves and use a LE preset/macro for selecting and doing auto-legato between the notes in these octaves. The problem of keyswitches not chasing is now no longer a problem. (I stole this from Daryl, btw; thanks)
- logical editor presets for slightly randomizing timing and velocity
- various CC lane preset configurations and key commands for switching between them. Also, a key command for showing all used CCs.
- key commands for changing the quantize grid values, for enabling/disabling 'snap to grid', 'auto-select controllers' and 'edit active part only'. 
- not really Cubase-specific, but I recently installed Lemur on an old Android tablet I happened to have lying around, and set it up with a bunch of touch buttons for transmitting keyswitch notes. Useful for entering keyswitches in either real or step time. 
- retrospective midi recording. Useful for when you're noodling around and stumble across something cool, or when the big red 'record' button is just too intimidating. 
- key commands assigned to visibility agents. Different keys for 'show all', 'show tracks with data', 'show tracks with data at cursor', 'show tracks with data within locators', etc. 
- I only recently realized that you can use midi sends and the transformer insert effect to send midi from one track to multiple instruments and/or channels. Useful with some libraries (like Dimension Strings).


----------



## dtonthept (Aug 30, 2015)

Woooo very cool/inspiring you guys, I'll mess around with these! Thank you!


----------



## Scrianinoff (Aug 30, 2015)

My tip: Switch again, to Reaper, quickly, don't waste your time. Those of you who think I am joking, you're wrong about that too.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 30, 2015)

Wait, so we're wrong about you joking, and? It seems we're wrong about two things, what's the other? Not switching to Reaper? Why would that be wrong if one has years and years invested in knowing how a specific DAW works and one is reasonably happy with it?


----------



## dtonthept (Aug 30, 2015)

I've been doing a bit of browsing around Reaper, and it seems that what eveyone is most excited about it how cheap it is... Not knocking it, but just waiting to see something that leaps out as a revolution in my workflow. I've been very happy overall with Pro Tools for endless years, and what I really want out of Cubase is an alternative tool which allows me to get very deep with programming, large templates, huge numbers of instruments and I/O, and overall is a far more condusive tool for in depth composition than Pro Tools, Ableton Live, and isn't chained to Apple hardware like Logic is. I do appreciate your concern and take your point Scrianinoff, and actually just looked through a ton more info now based on your post, but am still not seeing what the revolution is (beyond cost and business model).


----------



## Scrianinoff (Aug 31, 2015)

NYC Composer said:


> Wait, so we're wrong about you joking, and? It seems we're wrong about two things, what's the other? Not switching to Reaper? Why would that be wrong if one has years and years invested in knowing how a specific DAW works and one is reasonably happy with it?


Are those the only two things you would be wrong about? I, for one, am wrong about lots of things, and incredibly thankful when someone helps me discover yet another wrong assumption, for example. It appears you are indeed so deeply invested in Cubase that you don't see what is wrong with having to invest "years and years" and then be just merely "reasonably happy with it". A musician of your prowess deserves so much better! Those of you who think I am joking, you're wrong about that too.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 31, 2015)

Been looking at Reaper, but I couldn't find batch export, a good master section for the mixer (called Control Room in Cubase). Then I've read about issues like missing buttons and other stuff. Not so sure what to think of Reaper now. What do you like about it?


----------



## Scrianinoff (Aug 31, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> Been looking at Reaper, but I couldn't find batch export, a good master section for the mixer (called Control Room in Cubase). Then I've read about issues like missing buttons and other stuff. Not so sure what to think of Reaper now. What do you like about it?


I don't know which features of batch export and control room you're after, Reaper does have features of both, perhaps not all. You could Google it, in only a few minutes I saw more than 15 pages listing solutions for both topics in Reaper. 

Missing buttons? Add them, or even add your own, it's that flexible. If you're nerdy you can even script almost anything you want through ReaScript. However, I did not have to, and have no intention of doing it either.

The main points for me to switch to Reaper and staying with it the past half year have been this: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/the-fun-of-a-light-laptop-template.44596/#post-3861579

Here's more information about my laptop, running my 4TB SSD template: http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ing-a-win-7-laptop-off-an-m-2-pcie-ssd.45549/

There are more supporters here working in other areas (live music) too, Google them to find more in VI-control:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/anyone-use-reaper.22802/
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/reaper-users-pros-and-cons-please.14834/

Now, after half a year of working heavily with my Reaper template, even if the problems in Cubase 8 would be fixed, there is no reason for me to go back again. And mind you, I wasn't a noob using Cubase, I started using Cubase in 1989 on the Atari ST. The crashes, the surprises after updates, some things fixed, some things broken, some things broken again. Updates being sold as upgrades, and older version no longer being updated. Lackluster VST voice counts, irregular pops and crackles, recurring VE Pro interaction problems, that's what ultimately drove me into the arms of Reaper.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 2, 2015)

Scrianinoff said:


> Are those the only two things you would be wrong about? I, for one, am wrong about lots of things, and incredibly thankful when someone helps me discover yet another wrong assumption, for example. It appears you are indeed so deeply invested in Cubase that you don't see what is wrong with having to invest "years and years" and then be just merely "reasonably happy with it". A musician of your prowess deserves so much better! Those of you who think I am joking, you're wrong about that too.



Nope, I'm wrong about lots of things too. Well....actually, wrong is such a harsh word. I like "mistaken" better. 

I'm admittedly a Luddite, on Cubase 6 and Snow Leopard (which sadly, I finally have to upgrade.) I haven't crashed in , maybe two years? No pops, crackles or VEP problems at all. The lackluster voice count I experience is probably due to my creaky 2008 Mac Pro, to which I added a Mini slave for more juice, but I don't run the super gigantic templates I see others running.

Anyway, horses for courses, I'm glad you're happy with Reaper. I find DAW evangelism strange. If you're happy with your setup and can get work done, it's all good, right? I'm happy enough with mine (but I doubt I'll go the C8 route even after I update Snow Leopard. I like it when things work.)


----------



## kunst91 (Sep 2, 2015)

NYC Composer said:


> Nope, I'm wrong about lots of things too. Well....actually, wrong is such a harsh word. I like "mistaken" better.
> 
> I'm admittedly a Luddite, on Cubase 6 and Snow Leopard (which sadly, I finally have to upgrade.) I haven't crashed in , maybe two years? No pops, crackles or VEP problems at all. The lackluster voice count I experience is probably due to my creaky 2008 Mac Pro, to which I added a Mini slave for more juice, but I don't run the super gigantic templates I see others running.
> 
> Anyway, horses for courses, I'm glad you're happy with Reaper. I find DAW evangelism strange. If you're happy with your setup and can get work done, it's all good, right? I'm happy enough with mine (but I doubt I'll go the C8 route even after I update Snow Leopard. I like it when things work.)



I'm on logic, and I haven't crashed since yesterday!


----------



## Scrianinoff (Sep 2, 2015)

Well, NYCie, my dear friend, then we have much in common. I am happy with my setup now, because after many issues with Cubase and Logic, now I finally can get work done without those tech-headaches, and more efficiently than before. Lately some of my friends started evangelizing about Ableton and Studio One, but, like you, I cannot be bothered. Evangelizing only works one way with me, apparently.

Kunst, I took ReFuge in Reaper after I had enough of the single core FX chains absurdity.


----------



## alanb (Sep 2, 2015)

groove3.com has a number of nice, in-depth video tutorials addressing Cubase Pro 8:

https://www.groove3.com/steinberg-training-videos/Cubase-Pro-8-Explained

https://www.groove3.com/steinberg-training-videos/Whats-New-in-Cubase-8

https://www.groove3.com/steinberg-training-videos/Sidechaining-in-Cubase-8

https://www.groove3.com/steinberg-training-videos/Tracking-a-Song-in-Cubase-Pro-8​
I believe that there will also be another 'advanced' tutorial series for CP8 coming soon.

They also have a number of tutorials addressing earlier versions.


----------

